# New Clubs :D



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

As mentioned earlier I headed out to purchase some new clubs today. After fitting the irons the choice was still between the Callaway Big Berthas and the Cobra S9's. I decided on the S9's because they felt quite a bit smoother to hit than the BB's. I was getting better results (slightly) both distance and accuracy wise. I found the polymer insert in the topline of the S9 iron looked very...umm, unusual. I prefered how the BB looked at address. But I wasn't able to go past the performance of the Cobra's. I'm sure the appearence will grow on me in a short timespan. 

From there, everything seemed to fall into place for the Cobra brand. 3 & 4 hybrids, Speed LD F Driver & Fairway Woods. I stayed with the S9 Wedges (PW, GW & SW) and added a Titleist Vokey Spin Milled 58° loft, 12° bounce lob wedge. Finally I added a Ping Anser Redwood putter to really fry the wallet. (I wanted to spoil my wife a little too, I told her to get whatever putter she liked the most, her absolute favourite from the shop reguardless of price. She's a beginner, but I like to make her smile)  She chose the Odyssey White Hot XG #2. Throw in a few new balls, towels and a Cobra Staff bag for me and the weekend getaway we'd been planning is now on hold :dunno: Oh Well...It's money well spent! 

It was a time consuming exercise, but any time put into golf in any way, shape or form is a pleasure to be a part of. I'd taken a lot of time over the past month and a half in the store, talking to different salesmen, and one really stood out as a damn good bloke, not just a shop assistant. We had lots in common away from golf as it turns out, and his sincerity and integrity was very comforting. I definately owe him a beer one day! I'm smiling from ear to ear and eagerly awaiting the call to go pick them up.

Driver: Cobra Speed LD F - Stock Shaft
Fairway: Wood Cobra Speed LD F - Stock Shaft
Hybrid: Cobra Baffler DWS 3R
Hybrid: Cobra Baffler DWS 4R
Irons: Cobra S9 5 - 9
Wedges: Cobra S9 PW, GW & SW + Titleist Vokey Spin Milled 58° loft, 12° bounce Tour Chrome finish
Putter: Ping Redwood Anser
Balls: Stainless  
Golf Balls: Titleist NXT Tour


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

I too have just purchased my new clubs. Thank goodness for junior sponsorships, otherwise this could have cost me quite a bit of moolah. (See signature for details. My golf balls are always Titleist ProV1x but not the new version with arrows, the old version).


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Congratz on the buys...i getting new clubs here this month ...trying to sell some of my old clubs tho so its doesn't set me back too much tho.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

He He, good luck with that! Do you have any idea what your looking at getting?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

2-6 695 cb's titleist 7-pw 695 mb's....titlest D2 driver or nike not sure yet...and i'll go with w/e woods my driver is...wedges most definitly titleist cuz the new cg12's i don't like ...so alot of titleist heh...funny cuz the only thing ever had by titleist was my 983k driver i still use....

so still have woods to decide...


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow... we've got the same set pretty much. I use the LDM driver and use 5i-GW with 52* & 56* Cleveland CG12 wedges.

I LOVE THE PING REDWOOD (ANSER). Going from the G-series putter to the Redwood improved my putting and confidence so much!!!

Here's the only problem with the putter. If you play in the afternoon the sun reflects off of it and is very irritating!!!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new sticks! Keep us posted on how tings work out.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

You are obviously some who has great taste Glenn! How are you finding your clubs? I hope they're serving you well.


----------

